# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حديث استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان

## حكاية روووح

أرجو أن تخبرني بصحة هذه الرواية : "استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان فإن كل ذي نعمة محسود ". هل هذا حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأين أجده إذا كان صحيحاً ؟.
نص الجواب

الحمد لله

هذا الحديث رواه الطبراني في معاجمه الثلاثة ، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان ، وأبو نعيم في الحلية ، وابن عدي في الكامل ، والعقيلي في الضعفاء ، ولفظه : " استعينوا على إنجاح الحوائج بالكتمان فإن كل ذي نعمة محسود ". وهو مروي من حديث معاذ بن جبل ، وعلي بن أبي طالب وابن عباس وأبي هريرة وأبي بردة.

والحديث قال عنه ابن أبي حاتم : منكر ، وحكم ابن الجوزي بوضعه .

وضعفه العراقي ، والسيوطي في الجامع الصغير ، والعجلوني في كشف الخفاء .

وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (8/195) : (عن معاذ بن جبل قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان فإن كل ذي نعمة محسود" رواه الطبراني في الثلاثة ، وفيه سعيد بن سلام العطار قال العجلي : لا بأس به ، وكذبه أحمد وغيره ، وبقية رجاله ثقات إلا أن خالد بن معدان لم يسمع من معاذ ".

[ علل ابن أبي حاتم 2/255 ، فيض القدير للمناوي 1/630، كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 1/135 ].

والحديث صححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 3/436 (حديث رقم 1453 ) وفي صحيح الجامع برقم943.

وقد أورد ما ذكره العلماء من علل هذا الحديث ، ولكنه صححه من رواية سهل بن عبد الرحمن الجرجاني عن محمد بن مطرف عن محمد بن المنكدر عن عروة بن الزبير عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا.

وقال : فالحديث بهذا الإسناد جيد عندي. [السلسلة الصحيحة 3/439] .

والله أعلم .



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## امه العزيز

جزاك الله خيراً

----------

